# Accuracy is fun



## Janderso (May 3, 2021)

Remember when you couldn’t hit your goal to save your life?
A good friend is restoring a 1967 Ford Bronco. I mean from the frame up.
He asked me if I could make him a transfer case linkage bushing.
I said, be glad to.
We decided what we needed.
I’m using scrap tie rod end material. Keeping it Ford all the way.
I hit my numbers. That’s the fun part.


----------



## C-Bag (May 3, 2021)

Accuracy is definitely fun, but just making parts I could only dream about before is priceless.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 3, 2021)

Fun in the neighbor hood . I had some today . Rescued  a Bobcat with my little Bota . Alls well .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 3, 2021)

nice work Jeff!


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2021)

You did a really good job on that part, Jeff!


----------



## DavidR8 (May 4, 2021)

On the money Jeff!


----------



## Winegrower (May 4, 2021)

I’ve been on a kick to try to hit dimensions exactly, too, even when it’s completely unnecessary.   It’s a great learning experience to miss a dimension and then work backward to see how the miss happened.   And still surprising when it works.

Joe Pie has a great video where he makes a run of parts with a seemingly reasonable setup, has wild variances, then shows why the setup failed.   That was very instructive for me.


----------



## davidpbest (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Aukai (May 4, 2021)

My friend with an auto repair shop called, his employee lost a bushing for an idler belt tensioner. PFFFT done, tapered step, and all, yeah we're good Jeff.... Not me but I'm able to help if I can


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> I’ve been on a kick to try to hit dimensions exactly, too, even when it’s completely unnecessary.   It’s a great learning experience to miss a dimension and then work backward to see how the miss happened.   And still surprising when it works.





davidpbest said:


> View attachment 364789




If you missed, it's because you didn't have the shirt!


----------



## brino (May 4, 2021)

mikey said:


> If you missed, it's because you didn't have the shirt!



Those shirts must come in tenths sizes or better, right?

-brino


----------



## John O (May 4, 2021)

The only time I hit _dimension_ is when it does not matter!


----------



## tjb (May 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Remember when you couldn’t hit your goal to save your life?
> A good friend is restoring a 1967 Ford Bronco. I mean from the frame up.
> He asked me if I could make him a transfer case linkage bushing.
> I said, be glad to.
> ...


Wish I had a picture of my expression the first time I did that.  (Still can't believe it.)


----------



## Doug Gray (May 4, 2021)

Good job Jeff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

There is so much to learn, with no formal training we kind of fly by the seat of our pants.
I think it was a Stefan Gotteswinter's video where I really made some head way.
learning you can't take a .002" finish cut with a carbide insert with a .010" minimum depth of cut.
Learning what heat does to your perfect final dimension only to find it shrunk when it cooled off.
Learning to trust your equipment and dial in that last .012" or switch to a very sharp HSS finish tool.
Knowing what tool to use on what material for the best finish.
Finding the best speed and feed for that beautiful finish on 4140 is so very difficult. (they do it on Youtube??)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## projectnut (May 4, 2021)

I have no trouble hitting dimensions.  I make the part then make the drawing.  The part always matches the print.


----------



## C-Bag (May 4, 2021)

My little home biz has driven me to keep moving forward making my own machinery and it got to the point where my usual grinder/bench grinder/welder and drill press wasn’t going to make it to the next level. I didn’t want to get sidelined learning CAD and couldn’t afford the time loss and expense to have stuff made I started researching what I’d need to do my own machining.

I knew what I needed to do and so had my work envelope. It opened up a whole world I really didn’t know anything about. The hobby class of machine tools as my short time in HS machine shop and one job I was on were all like BP’s and big lathes. Doing my research for almost a year I knew 7x14 lathe and a mini mill would do most of what I needed and would fit in my garage. I went the next size up and went 9x20 and RF30. Both had their drawbacks but were not coveted Old Iron and could be picked up used affordably as folks upgraded. I also knew I didn’t need aerospace tolerances but dedicated users of both machines had done some spectacular work through modding them and skill. The nut behind the wheels was a big factor and YT gave me hope I could use them to teach me.

So it’s been desire to make then practice and need that had driven accuracy for me. And yes there is a ton to learn but I can’t think of a more satisfying outlet for my creativity. Everything from needing to make something, to figuring out sequence to procedure steps of how to hold and use the tools to solve the problems as they come up. Almost nothing goes as planned and thats not a bad thing.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 4, 2021)

projectnut said:


> I have no trouble hitting dimensions. I make the part then make the drawing. The part always matches the print.



Yup, my line goes something like “I guess that’s the size it’s going to be”


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> I can’t think of a more satisfying outlet for my creativity. Everything from needing to make something, to figuring out sequence to procedure steps of how to hold and use the tools to solve the problems as they come up.


That's it.
Keeps my mind active and I can't wait to get out there and create.
My wife doesn't have the same gusto for my accomplishments.
When I retire we'll have more time for us.   >>>>272 days


----------



## C-Bag (May 4, 2021)

I am so lucky my wife is my biggest fan and will drop whatever she's doing to see what I've made. It's a little to show interest in what I'm interested in, but she is truly astonished I can take a piece of whatever, steel, aluminum, plastic, and turn it into something totally different. She's even talking about wanting to learn how to use the machines. She has come a long way to understand how each machine functions. I guess I make it look fun. 

This is quite a thing for a person who was never around machine tools, but has always had an appreciation of those who make. Even though there are no makers in her family. 

She has a couple of years before retirement too and I'm looking fwd to having more time together as weekends are just a tease.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 4, 2021)

You are teasing us Jeff with no Bronco pictures.


----------



## brino (May 4, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> I knew what I needed to do and so had my work envelope. It opened up a whole world I really didn’t know anything about.





C-Bag said:


> So it’s been desire to make then practice and need that had driven accuracy for me. And yes there is a ton to learn but I can’t think of a more satisfying outlet for my creativity.





C-Bag said:


> weekends are just a tease.



Tony, you are just full of both wisdom and wit.
I really enjoy your posts!

-brino

EDIT: ......and oh yeah.......Nice work Jeff! (sorry!)


----------

